# world beautiful forests !!



## Ønland (Nov 5, 2009)

World beautiful forest !!! post photos from your country forest ...:cheers:
I think we have never had this thread 
Alaska:


















Colorado:


















Connecticut:









......................................................^^^^:bash: other locations,oregon,washington,tennessee...etc







































































































































 post photos...


----------



## Zombile (Jul 11, 2006)

Very beautiful pics! I especially love the NOrth American rainforests. Unfortunately, there's nothing comparable inEurope (at least that I know of). Intersting to see that birches are growing in Alaska, i thought it would be too cold. Looks almost like the forest in Germany.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pics! Natural monumentos in North America are superb! Like the sequoias forests...


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

Some of the diferent forest of Chile.

Sclerophyllous forest in Rio Clarillo Reserve









Sclerophyllous forest with chilean palm in La Campana National Park









Mixed sclerophyll forest with temperate Valdivian rainforest in Radal Siete Tazas national park









Valdivian rainforest in Los Lagos región









Subtropical rainforest in Juan Fernandez islands









Pehuen Forest in Conguillio National Park









Guaitecas Forest in Guaitecas islands









Alerce forest in Los Lagos









Magallanian subantartic forest in Torres del Paine


----------



## qompass (May 26, 2009)

*Edge of Landes forest, Aquitaine, France*


----------



## dochan (Jun 4, 2009)

*Indonesian forest*

from flickr
Forest at Sumatra island








Forest at Java island








Forest at Kalimantan island








Forest at Sulawesi island








Forest at Papua island


----------



## letalweapon (Aug 8, 2009)

Dominican Republic

The Dominican Republic is located in the tropical climate zone, and therefore has similar thermal conditions throughout the year, the mountains introduce major changes in climate zone. Because of its position in the Atlantic Ocean coastline and an island, we can frame their climate where monsoon climate and trade winds along the coast. The Dominican Republic is located in the biogeographical rule and Neotropical ecozone. Given its position frequently receives the impact of hurricanes generated in the Atlantic.

The natural biocenosis the monsoon forest (tropical rain), but climatic variations make it appear to the savanna. On the coast mangroves are abundant.

The Dominican Republic has a monsoon climate and trade winds along the coast and predominantly tropical type where rainfall is abundant, an average temperature of between 25 and 30 ° C, with few exceptions, high altitude regions as Constance, Jarabacoa and Ocoa where latemperatura down to 5 ° C below zero in winter.

Dominican forests


parque nacional jaragua









carretera cabo rojo-palenpito









constanza









cordillera central









palya caribeña









foreta en isabel de torres









valle nuevo









valle de bao








parque nacional armando bermudes









serca del pico duarte









winter in the Caribbean (constanza)



























canoa barahona









pedernales


















Foresta de Palma en Playa Rincon.









bahia de las aguilas


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

The temprate rainforrest in Fjordland Newzealand, moss covering everything but the path.










Jiuzhaigou valley china, autumn leaves side by side with amazing blue lakes.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Amazing pictures


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

great pictures


----------



## thekh (Mar 2, 2008)

*Ta Phrom Temple, Camboida*

it often called Jungle Temple.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Wow....amazing photos, a love multicolor forests. They're awesome.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bialowieza forest (UNESCO) - Poland/Belarus*


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

beautiful pictures, keep them coming

KOSOVA *DISCOVER NEW BEAUTY* 

WWW.VISITKOSOVA.ORG


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

MOROCCO


















































































oldest tree in morocco(980 years)










































































holp u like it


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

I did not know there were bisons in Europe!





DocentX said:


> *Bialowieza forest (UNESCO) - Poland/Belarus*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Some Croatian forests*


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

kuquito said:


> I did not know there were bisons in Europe!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisent


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ombrophilous Mixed Forests 

Southern Brazil - Araucaria angustifolia



























Caatinga Forest

Northeast Brazil




































Caatinga is a type of vegetation, and an ecoregion characterized by this vegetation in the northeastern part of Brazil. The name "Caatinga" is a Tupi word meaning "white forest" or "white vegetation" (kaa = forest, vegetation, tínga = white). It covers between 700,000 km² and 1,000,000 km² (depending on the source), over 10% of the Brazil's territory.

Caatinga is a xeric shrubland and thorn forest, which consists primarily of small, thorny trees that shed their leaves seasonally. Cacti, thick-stemmed plants, thorny brush, and arid-adapted grasses make up the ground layer. Many annual plants grow, flower, and die during the brief rainy season.

Atlantic Forest

Southeast Brazil


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

6y 4 ever said:


> MOROCCO
> 
> holp u like it


This is totally unexpected for me  I never imagined Morocco to have this kind of dense forests that look a lot like temperate ones. Can you tell me the location where the photos were taken? I would like to explore this area in Google Earth.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I wish I could post some pictures of forests in Colorado. But to be honest there is nothing nice about the forests overhere. All the tree's are dying because of this Colorado Bug. In the past the Colorado Bug didn't survive the harsh winters in Colorado but thanks to global warming it does now.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

from Israel


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

wyqtor said:


> This is totally unexpected for me  I never imagined Morocco to have this kind of dense forests that look a lot like temperate ones. Can you tell me the location where the photos were taken? I would like to explore this area in Google Earth.


sure forests exist In all parts of Morocco exept the southern part but cedar forest like those in pictures only exist in middle atlas and rif moutains 
and if u wanna explore this areas start by ifrane national park :cheers:


----------



## Ønland (Nov 5, 2009)

nice pics.. :0


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

6y 4 ever said:


> sure forests exist In all parts of Morocco exept the southern part but cedar forest like those in pictures only exist in middle atlas and rif moutains
> and if u wanna explore this areas start by ifrane national park :cheers:


Thanks.

Here are some from Romania:










Peleș Castle, at the edge of the forest:









Slătioara Secular Woods:


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ilha de Trindade, Brazil

Fern Forest


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Amazon


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow great idea


----------



## footiran (Oct 21, 2009)

Iran.......










Zagros Mountains

























































































































tom green

Gilan


































Namak Abroud_Mazandaran


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ waw!!amazing


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

footiran said:


> Iran.......
> Zagros Mountains


...er thats Yosemite national park in the US.


----------



## footiran (Oct 21, 2009)

^^
also its Sardasht in Zagros Mountains in west of Iran(province of Kurdestan)
it might be similar to yosemite national park 
you can also find this pic in Nature of Iran thread

more pics from Iran



















Tehran









Tehran









Tehran suburb




































Taleghan Tehran


















Rain forests are mostly in north part of Iran along side Caspian shores


----------



## otis89 (Dec 4, 2009)

footiran said:


> ^^
> also its Sardasht in Zagros Mountains in west of Iran(province of Kurdestan)
> it might be similar to yosemite national park
> you can also find this pic in Nature of Iran thread


I'm sorry, but that is clearly Yosemite Valley in California, unless there is somehow a landscape identical to it in Iran, which I highly doubt. Two of the most recognizable features of Yosemite are clearly visible in that picture, El Capitan and Half Dome. Just look at all the results of a Google Image Search for Yosemite Valley.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&um=1&sa=3&q=yosemite+valley&btnG=Search+images

That picture you posted earlier sure looks like Yosemite to me.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Yes thats Yosemite.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Probably the most beautiful forest in Switzerland:
Ofenpass - Swiss National Park


----------



## Erick-V (Jan 7, 2006)

MoreOrLess said:


>


Most of the pictures have been really amazing... But this one is just totally beautiful!! I loved it!! =D


----------



## archiholic (Mar 19, 2008)

-------------delete-------------


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

i think an important thing to say is that ALL Israel forests are man made, the Jewish National Fund has planted more than 240 million trees, when a child is born in Israel a tree is planted, when somebody dies or to honor a person plating a tree is very commun...there is a day called Tu B’Shevat, the New Year for trees is a time when trees start drinking the New Year’s rainwater and the sun renews itself. According to the Mishna, where it is first mentioned, Tu B’Shevat – the 15th day of the month of Shevat – is the date used by farmers to calculate the year’s crop yield and determine the tithe that the Bible requires. It also marks the beginning and end of the first three and four years of a tree’s growth, during which it is forbidden to eat its fruit, Jewish pioneers linked the environmentalism of Tu B’Shevat with the practice of planting trees in the land of Israel . In recent years, Jewish environmentalists adopted Tu B’Shevat as a “Jewish Earth Day,” with organized Seders, tree-plantings and ecological restoration activities, as a way to express a specifically Jewish commitment to caring for nature and protecting the land. In Israel , Tu B’Shevat is a time for families to get together, visit forests and plant trees. A 2002 poll showed that 93% of Israelis believe that Tu B’Shevat tree plantings are essential to enlarging the country’s green belts. More than two million trees are planted annually in Israel during Tu B’Shevat alone.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

footiran said:


> ^^
> also its Sardasht in Zagros Mountains in west of Iran(province of Kurdestan)
> it might be similar to yosemite national park
> you can also find this pic in Nature of Iran thread


No its a picture of Yosemite that someone has incorrectly labeled as Sardasht and you've posted because you really have no knowledge of the geogrpahy of your own country let alone the US, no area of the Zagros mountains look anyline like Yosemite.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Some Catalan forests.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandrocoiro/2569539695/sizes/l/in/set-72157605519894384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandrocoiro/2569543475/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramyx/4087523344/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits/1906433949/sizes/o/in/set-72157602994051099/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arresembasaitus/4049390956/sizes/o/in/set-72157600480883164/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnbits/3044214936/sizes/o/in/set-72157609484237432/


----------



## footiran (Oct 21, 2009)

otis89 said:


> I'm sorry, but that is clearly Yosemite Valley in California, unless there is somehow a landscape identical to it in Iran, which I highly doubt. Two of the most recognizable features of Yosemite are clearly visible in that picture, El Capitan and Half Dome. Just look at all the results of a Google Image Search for Yosemite Valley.
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&um=1&sa=3&q=yosemite+valley&btnG=Search+images
> 
> That picture you posted earlier sure looks like Yosemite to me.


no I'm sorry. u were right. I've never been at both places, and After u said its Yosemite, I searched it in Google but I couldn't find the exact picture for Yosemite therefore I decided to trust my source(Nature of Iran) but i never said it's not Yosemite as I told you I've never been at both places. After I had a better look at Yosemite pics I realized u were right



MoreOrLess said:


> No its a picture of Yosemite that someone has incorrectly labeled as Sardasht and you've posted because you really have no knowledge of the geogrpahy of your own country let alone the US, no area of the Zagros mountains look anyline like Yosemite.


and who are u to judge others knowledge??? every one makes mistakes, also who claimed to know Geography of US?? Iran has 28 different climates so Its possible to find an area with similar landscapes to Yosemite

anyways back to the topic I found new pics of Iran from trekearth, treklens and treknature, I thought it would be nice to upload them. enjoy

Mazandaran









Golestan's national park

























Langroud/Gilan









Gilan









Ardebil









mazandaran from saeedabbasi

































meigoon/Tehran









Evan lake


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Britain has been almost completely deforested, and many of the modern forests are plantations or otherwise artificial (e.g. areas re-forested as hunting grounds).

New Forest, Hampshire:



















Forest of Dean, Gloucestershire



















Caledonian Forest of Scots Pine, Scotland... The only significant virgin forest in Britain:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

A forest beside Five Flower Lake in China is very beautiful, the best beautiful forest which I have ever seen.


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Cuc Phuong forest in Vietnam is always green, not very beautiful.


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Hoang Lien Son, Vietnam


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Nam Cát Tiên, Vietnam


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

Forests in Vietnam are not very beautiful, they are always green, never change colour but there are a lot of plants and animals in a forest.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

forests of West Virginia


----------



## nam_cam (Sep 14, 2009)

U Minh forest, Vietnam


----------



## Sena_KG (Apr 22, 2008)

Sumadija forests


----------

